# Gender of cubers



## Novriil (May 26, 2009)

So what gender are you?


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2009)

male,

I see male, female and shemale (male to female), where's the other way around? (transman, rare but they exist)


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2009)

I'm one of the few girls here *sigh*


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm one of the few girls here *sigh*



Hey, what's up.... so what are you doing later?


----------



## imaghost (May 26, 2009)

lol... I have seen some pretty good female cubers on youtube... get faster than 7 seconds, and be the best female cubist in the world. 
I am a dood, 16, and 6'3" or 190.5 cm, for everybody not in America...


----------



## Novriil (May 26, 2009)

I can see why the first post after Sa96 was: Hi what are you doing after... 17 boys, 1 girl so far :S


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Without a doubt shemale.


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

More shemales than females!?! This really is a desperate situation


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 26, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> More shemales than females!?! This really is a desperate situation


that must be why people have to learn to cube and aren't born a cuber

they don't reproduce


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> More shemales than females!?! This really is a desperate situation



It's the same right now, 2-2
thanks kjcellist  and lol @ Dene and Ellis


----------



## qqwref (May 26, 2009)

I think it is funny that the only thing you could think of besides male and female is "shemale". At least you could have an "other" :|


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm a guy...


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

I love how we're all turning shemale to compensate for the lack of females, nice strategic thinkin cubers


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2009)

I just thought the shemale side needed more female representation.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

I am usually a guy, but for some reason I, umm, change form some days.


----------



## Logan (May 26, 2009)

I'm a guy... but can be girly sometimes


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> I'm a guy... but can be girly sometimes



Wannabe shemales don't count


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> I'm a guy... but can be girly sometimes



You won't get any results putting a personal ad in a cubing forum.


----------



## BigSams (May 26, 2009)

how can there be more others than females. i bet most people are just kdding around. -_- shoulda been an open poll


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

BigSams said:


> how can there be more others than females. i bet most people are just kdding around. -_- shoulda been an open poll



It is an open poll?


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

The real question is: Pole or no-pole?


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2009)

BigSams said:


> i bet most people are just kdding around.



OMG REALLY? Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

*Face-palm*

That was sick cride.

And I think most people are joking when they say shemale, but not everyone. Like Dene, shelley, and shoot, they are not joking.


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 26, 2009)

Shemale is a girl that's actually a guy. What about the other way, Heshe?


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> That was sick cride.



Lolz, I thought it was more ... "to the point"


----------



## fanwuq (May 26, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I love how we're all turning shemale to compensate for the lack of females, nice strategic thinkin cubers



Only Fridrich users. 
Real men use Petrus. 
Johannes was the only one that was joking. Who knows what Michael Gottlieb and Tim Sun are. They use way too many methods.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > I love how we're all turning shemale to compensate for the lack of females, nice strategic thinkin cubers
> ...



Are you hinting at Fridrich's past? ...


----------



## BigSams (May 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > how can there be more others than females. i bet most people are just kdding around. -_- shoulda been an open poll
> ...



i meant we should be able to see who picked what. would have been jks to see someone you thought to be one gender say that theyre not


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 26, 2009)

Jai said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...


ooh...
J. Fridrich may have been...err...confused, but (s)he did in fact make a GREAT method!


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2009)

BigSams said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > BigSams said:
> ...



You can see who picked what...


----------



## BigSams (May 27, 2009)

fridrich was.. a 50-50??????? is this for real

edit: my bad on the open poll thing. must be the narcotics taking effect.
edit: PRESCRIBED narcotics


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 27, 2009)

BigSams said:


> fridrich was.. a 50-50??????? is this for real
> 
> edit: my bad on the open poll thing. must be the narcotics taking effect.
> edit: PRESCRIBED narcotics


"Jessica" used to be "Jiri".
Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Only Fridrich users.
> Real men use Petrus.
> Johannes was the only one that was joking. Who knows what Michael Gottlieb and Tim Sun are. They use way too many methods.



Perhaps we are... EVERY gender! (Well, I'm sure a lot of people can use almost every method, but not be fast with most of them. For real speedsolves I only use Fridrich.)



Stachuk1992 said:


> J. Fridrich may have been...err...confused, but (s)he did in fact make a GREAT method!



Read up a bit more on transsexuality, the individual is not "confused"; instead they feel that they are a specific gender, but that they were biologically born as the other one.

And Fridrich may have invented CFOP (independently), but other people seem to have also invented it around the same time, and perhaps even earlier than Fridrich. Apparently the OLL/PLL concept was invented by Anneke Treep in 1981.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 27, 2009)

qqwref said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Only Fridrich users.
> ...


:/
Let me start off by saying this: In no way am I against transsexuals.
The post was clearly the first thing that came out of my head, and I apologize for any negativity in it. I've been brought up to be very gay-friendly, so I'm kinda 'used to' this realm of people.

anyway, there really shouldn't have been a shemale option. It was inevitable that people would jack up this thread before posts even occurred.


----------



## Logan (May 27, 2009)

haha I clicked the shemale one accidentally  lol


Edit: I'm really a guy.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 27, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> The real question is: Pole or no-pole?



lol...
I would quote that in my signature, but it would probably be removed.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 27, 2009)

Imadude...


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> *Face-palm*
> 
> That was sick cride.
> 
> And I think most people are joking when they say shemale, but not everyone. Like Dene, *shelley*, and shoot, they are not joking.



I am appalled. Shelley is WAY too cool to be shemale.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm one of the few girls here *sigh*



nothin' wrong with that, though. I'm sure all the male cubers of your age go googly-eyed when you get that sub 15 =D

BTW: I'm a dude...


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2009)

i'm a guy, but when there's cold water....no but seriously
asian.


----------

